
Top Paying Tech Companies of 2018 - nnd
https://www.levels.fyi/2018/
======
paul7986
Why did this get flagged? The numbers aren't correct?

~~~
user5994461
Pretty sure that they are all wrong. The levels, description, years and titles
do not match.

Don't expect to go from new graduate to senior engineer in a glimpse.

~~~
paul7986
Well time will tell, but as a new graduate coming out of the top schools I
would expect to make minimum of $120 with additional perks(in the valley).

~~~
minimaxir
Even in this economy, you may want to reevaluate your expectations.

~~~
paul7986
I live in the east coast in the suburbs of Baltimore. Mostly happy re: cost of
living here though a new townhouse runs from $300 to 600k. I bet similar
housing there is over a million to millions. How and who are able to buy such
costly housing? Thus, I thought these salaries could be legit... could then
see software devs out there being able to afford a townhouse.

------
dmarlow
I got a kick out of this: "Senior Engineer / 3+ Yrs of Experience"

Crazy industry we work in.

~~~
mrbonner
It is a title inflation. I look around recently and see that most of my team-
mates are now senior SDEs. Everyone of them has been working professionally 3
- 4 years max. When I joined the company 10 years ago, it would take a
tremendous effort to get promoted to Sr. SDE. Now it seems that I have to aim
to get to Staff SDE pretty soon because of the inflation.

My theory in the title inflation is because of the following causes (my
speculation, may not be true): 1\. Immigration laws have gotten tougher for
H1-B. Companies now inflate the title to be able to justify the hire and
extend visa for SDEs coming from other countries. I think it is pretty tough
now to extend visa for Chinese/Indian nationals. Some of the SDE in my team
went back to China to get visa and a couple of them got stuck there over a
month for the visa to be approved. 2\. Competition among bigger companies: if
one big company inflats the title to Sr. SDE, it would get pretty tough for
that SDE with only 3 - 4 years of professional experience to get the same
title in another competitor. Effectively, the company satisfies the SDE with a
slight raise and a newer title and also makes it harder for she/he to jump
ship.

------
isomorphic
It'd be interesting to see the top-paying tech companies _outside_ of the Bay
Area, not on the west coast, and not in the US.

comp.fyi may have the underlying data but it's not sortable by location. One
would need to download the Google spreadsheet and run it through a geo
database, since location is given as "City, State" (and no country).

~~~
TulliusCicero
It might well be similar. I'm at Google in Munich, and they seem to have a
decent-sized compensation advantage over 'regular' local companies here.

~~~
theredbox
Yeah because avg salaries in germany for IT related jobs are just around 50kE.
Not that hard to compete...well the taxes would kill your income anyway beyond
certain point.

------
twodave
The discrepancy of salary based on geography continues to widen. Top of the
market salary for any kind of position where I live is around $150k unless
you’re a C-level. Thankfully housing also reflects this gap as you can buy for
$100-150/sq ft here. This is in Jacksonville, FL.

~~~
TulliusCicero
Yup. If your priority is a big house, cheaper areas are definitely better.
More expensive areas have their own advantages, though: better for paying off
loans, saving for retirement (assuming you're okay eventually moving), or for
non-CoL affected goods like travel or electronics or media.

------
cyrusmg
In case anyone wondered if this is related to Pieter Levels (like I did). The
name levels is explained in the meta description:

"Levels.fyi makes it easy to compare and contrast different career levels
across different companies."

------
knt79
So a 5+ staff engineer making more than a surgeon. Fun times.

------
paul7986
Above $200k is what I would expect in Silicon Valley starting out of school.
Can't imagine how one could survive more so thrive with anything under $200k
in the valley.

I'm guessing Lyft isn't offering stock and other nice perks like FB and the
other big tech companies who pay a lot less then Lyft?

~~~
TulliusCicero
> Can't imagine how one could survive more so thrive with anything under $200k
> in the valley.

Is this serious or sarcasm? The bay area is expensive, but as long as you're
okay living in an apartment, it's not _that_ crazy expensive. Even 100k would
be fine.

According to this, the median household income in SF is ~97k:
[https://www.businessinsider.de/weath-maps-cities-san-
francis...](https://www.businessinsider.de/weath-maps-cities-san-francisco-
bay-area-2018-3?r=US&IR=T)

~~~
joshuakcockrell
[deleted]

~~~
user5994461
Indeed. People seriously exaggerate... when they have to live with a flatmate
in a bedroom flat.

~~~
theredbox
While he is exaggerating earning that much money and living with a flatmate is
hilarious. It just shows how insanely inflated are the prices / salaries in
the valley.

I can easily afford 860sqft apt for 300k $ while earning just over 60k $

